# Can I assume she's pregnant?



## RareBreedFancier (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi all, haven't been on for a while and have so much to catch up on.

My babies are doing well and growing fast but I think I may have more on the way already!  

I've been milking Margret each morning and noticed recently I got less milk than I was expecting and wondered if she might be coming into heat. She was noisy (not unusual for her) and wagging her tail a lot. Later that day my DH helpfully turned the electric fence off and forgot to turn it back on again. Hawkeye the buck was in with the does when I went down to give them supper and Margret's rear end looked wet.  After telling DH I did not want him to turn the fence off _at all_ and if he did to make sure it was back on and Hawkeye was where he should be DH managed to do the same thing the next day and because I was out all day he just left Hawkeye with the girls. 

This was day 27 & 28 after she'd kidded. Can I assume she's pregnant? It's going to be a long 3 weeks I think while I wait to see if she comes in heat. 

Oh and it was day 22 & 23 after Rosie had kidded too but I can't milk her so I'm not sure if she may have been in heat or not as I don't handle her every morning. They were both chatty and waggy though...


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 17, 2011)

You will have to wait to see if she comes in again.  I wouldn't assume...

But it is fairly likely...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 18, 2011)

Opps!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 18, 2011)

If you really don't want more kids right now, I would give them Lutalyse after 2 weeks. Then you can be absolutely sure they aren't pregnant.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, I don't mind more kids, I'd originally planned to breed her for winter milking but she kidded later than expected and I hadn't planned to re-breed so soon. 

If she's pregnant now she'd be due 10 or 11 of May, I was going to aim for late June or July kids as she only kidded on 15th of November. Once she's on the Fall/Winter kidding cycle I only plan to breed her once a year. I don't want to wear the poor girl out and winter is the only time of year I can't buy fresh goats milk locally. I do want to get a pure dairy doe to cover the rest of the year for the convenience of home milking but haven't got one yet. 

I'm thinking I may have to sell my buck though and weather or sell my buckling if DH can't be trusted to turn the fence back on. While the big girls getting pregnant isn't a disaster my doelings will be 8wo on 16th of January and I don't want _them_ getting pregnant! The does have their kids with them at the moment so I'm lucky they aren't old enough to worry about yet. :/


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Jan 7, 2012)

Well I thought I'd update, no signs of heat from either doe this month. Looks like I have babies on the way!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 7, 2012)

Did DH get a smack in the shoulder or at least get his beer taken away for a day?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 8, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Did DH get a smack in the shoulder or at least get his beer taken away for a day?


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm not sure it's a great idea to let her have these kids. It could be very traumatic on her body and the kids, since she just went through a pregnancy. I worry that the kids will be undernourished, and the doe will be as well.

I think I would Lutalyse if I were you.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Jan 8, 2012)

The does should be just fine as long as you feed them well and keep a close eye on their condition.  I'd definitely give them a nice long break after this set of kids though, they deserve it!  LOL


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Jan 8, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Did DH get a smack in the shoulder or at least get his beer taken away for a day?


Swift kick in the backside more likely! 



			
				AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> I'm not sure it's a great idea to let her have these kids. It could be very traumatic on her body and the kids, since she just went through a pregnancy. I worry that the kids will be undernourished, and the doe will be as well.
> 
> I think I would Lutalyse if I were you.


Trust me, I am NOT amused they got bred back so soon but I stopped milking and they are getting hard feed with all the alfalfa hay they can eat and all the grazing and brows they want as well. 

I wouldn't Lute them as I had planned to breed Margret back next month for winter milk, once she's on scheduled I only want to breed her once a year. I was going to breed Rosie at the same time so a single kid would have a playmate. It would be foolish to Lute her only to re-breed her then and I don't want to wait and have her kidding in spring/summer again. 

I'm currently deciding if I'll wether my buck and buckling and keep one or both as pets or sell them as I don't want accidents like this to happen again. If my does test clear I can use a local dairy buck when I want them serviced and not deal with keeping a buck here. 

Since the little buckling is 8wo now and the doelings are 8wo tomorrow I'm thinking now would be a good time to wean them and let the does look after themselves and their unborn kids. I've got two pens ready to split them up so I don't have accidents happening with them. Thinking I'll put my blind wether with the buckling as he's not going to be happy being split up from his playmates. Any weaning tips appreciated.


----------

